# Petsmart Halfmoons



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

I went to my local Petsmart today to see if they had gotten in dragons and halfmoons. The halfmoons that they had there were really pretty with some interesting colors. They were in pretty good shape as well. When I grabbed one to look at him I thought I saw a second little fish peeking at me. Turns out there was a tiny blue marble in there with almost no fins anymore. Unfortunately I couldn't buy them because I don't have the room but the adorable blue marble halfmoon is now in his own cup and hopefully will have a good home soon.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

I hardly ever seen halfmoons at petsmart, but then again, I only stop in once in a blue moon....


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

They just got them in stock at my Petsmart (and I think most).


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Interesting... I'll have to check it out!


----------



## TharBePirates (Aug 15, 2010)

I think it's a new national thing they are pushing. The plakat dragons and HMs they have at the place I went to looked incredibly healthy. Very interactive too. 

I saw some mustard gas HMs, butterflies, marbles, dalmations, cellophanes and cambodian. 

As far as dragons I actually saw some full masked whites, a black copper, a cambodian, an electric blue with crimson finnage and some mixed blue greens. They were all flaring and following me.

Also I noticed that they are now (at least this Petsmart) not cupping their females. I found all the females in a large sorority tank, about 20+. They were being housed with some cory cats and looked pretty happy together.

So yeah, a good selection and pretty healthy fish at the one I went to. Even the VTs and CTs looked nice.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

WOW! That's awesome you're able to find such a variety!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

That is incredible. Poor little guy though.

(fights down 'must go to petsmart' urges.)


----------



## Impolite (May 12, 2011)

I never see anything but gross skinny looking vieltails and baby crowntails at mine. and the girls are like mostly white... eh.

They are skinny. I found out they're like "ooh, bloodworms go a long way! lets do this! they eat them way faster!" and I'm like "OOOHHH NOOOO"
so then they're like bloodworm addicted and I have to super crush the pellets... >>


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

My petsmart got there dragons and Hm's yesterday I went in today ...WOW


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

Halfmoons?!?! Petsmart


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey anyone know how much they are? The Petsmart HM's?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I think it was like $9 for "dragons" and $7 for the hm's


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Hm 6.99 dragons 8.99


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

I looked today (quick look..didn't sit there) and only say v/t and c/t..shall check back in a few days..


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Dang...That's not too bad considering that my Petco HM was 15.


----------



## TharBePirates (Aug 15, 2010)

xMandy said:


> I looked today (quick look..didn't sit there) and only say v/t and c/t..shall check back in a few days..


I went to a few today to get a feeling for selection. I went to one right as they were opening the stock boxes so your Petsmart might finish stocking tonight.

They're being smart and using colored cup lids to tell them apart. CTs and VTs have white lids, dragon plakats have blue and HMs have red/pink.

That said did see the downside of getting cheap dragons. Some had full scaling over one of their eyes, which blinds them. However out of 3 stores I only saw 4 bettas with this, and it was only a problem on the full masks (though there were some full masks with no scaled eyes). Everyone else looked pretty solid, about 4 mos old with lots of baby attitude, none had clamped fins.


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

I saw they stocked the shelf the girl told me she was going to put the halfmoons/dragons on. It was full of v/ts though - but you may be right about them finishing up this afternoon. They're closed now.
I'm super excited to get these in as I would die for a dragon right about now! Have been debating getting one off Aquabid. I guess I'll call them this weekend or go again tomorrow.


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

I can't wait to go check tomorrow. Wish they have it!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

My BFF is gonna be super happy to know HM's are in her price range despite the warning they could tailbite. She adores HM's and dragons. Affordable HM's and Dragons are even better.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Eeee! I may walk down to Petsmart tomorrow. I'll probably get in trouble for getting another one! lol


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> Eeee! I may walk down to Petsmart tomorrow. I'll probably get in trouble for getting another one! lol


lol I have like 26 HMPK and I don't think that is enough yet


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

I soo want a Halfmoon...! But I don't have the space:

5 gal tank breeding my Betta's
10 gal tank with my guppies and algae eaters

so I'm upset lol

:blueyay:TheBlueBettaFish:blueyay:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have 1 halfmoon but I'd like to have a dragon.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You have to watch out though. Over half the "halfmoons" my petsmart has up right now are deltas and there is no way they'll go HM. Actually most of the HM they had up were pretty crappy, there were 3 that I would have considered buying. The HMPK look nice but I wish they weren't touting them as "dragon scale" since not all of them are dragons, in fact none of the ones at mine were dragons.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah, I think they just figure "dragonscale" sounds cooler than plakat


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

Gahh!! These are some of the new bettas at my LFS....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gq2vwHDzEM8&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


PRETTY!!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

WHOA! Your LFS is awesome. (I mean as temp homes that is the best!)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Actually, a plakat would be nice, dragon or not.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I wouldn't mind an HMPK or an HM for myself. However my mom when I mentioned it nearly lost her head in, informing me I wasn't getting another fish. I told her I was kidding because when I mentioned it I was thinking of my BFF. (Whom is looking at betta's and tanks for them. She's gonna be happy to know HM and HMPK's are in her price range. She adores all the tailtypes.)


----------



## Tahki (Jun 11, 2011)

D: I walked into work, stared at our betta display, and started flailing like the happiest person in the world when I saw them. I saw the "dragonscale" label and started laughing. Apparently I'm the only one of my coworkers who knows the real names for the different tails. It's both exciting/bad for me because I had to take a pretty little white/yellow dragon home with me that very day.


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

@ Arashi Takamine- I know, right! If I ever breed my bettas and need temp homes for the males, I would totally set them up like that. As long as you do daily water-changes, they are super nice. The bettas look really healthy too..

I love my LFS, the bettas are so pretty and healthy...but they charge 20$/betta!! Whooo!!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Loryen said:


> @ Arashi Takamine- I know, right! If I ever breed my bettas and need temp homes for the males, I would totally set them up like that. As long as you do daily water-changes, they are super nice. The bettas look really healthy too..
> 
> I love my LFS, the bettas are so pretty and healthy...but they charge 20$/betta!! Whooo!!


 With temp homes like that I wouldn't be surprised. Such great tailtypes too! I spotted bubble nests as well.


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, definitely. I got a betta from there (my first!) who looked exactly like the betta at 0:34 on the left... part of me suspects that that might actually be him!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I got mine today!


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

Yay! Pics?


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

ah! really? petsmart? plakats and halfmoons! darn! my aunt was bringing me around the city and I saw a petsmart and a petco, and she asked me which one, and i chose petco! and now i fully regret it!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I posted some pics in the lounge. My cameras don't take very good pics, though.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Here are some pics. They're not very good, though. My pics always come out blurry.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Is he a cellophane?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

He's such a cute boy, DQ!  He's a cellophane with some pastel in him. 

It's really too bad that Petsmarts in Canada don't have HMs or PKs. -.- (Or so I'm guessing- there were none at mine).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've never had a cellophane before. Maybe they'll get some in Canada soon.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Hopefully. I asked and they said they'd look into it, but I doubt they will XP


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm going to ask one of the girls who works there if they had any idea that they were getting hm's and dragons.


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

Betta Slave- I'm in Canada and we have plenty of half-moons and different tail veriatys at my petsmart. Not that I'd ever get a petsmart betta, but they are fun to visit


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

TharBePirates said:


> I think it's a new national thing they are pushing. The plakat dragons and HMs they have at the place I went to looked incredibly healthy. Very interactive too.


Interesting! I will go check this out at some point...I can never keep away from Petsmart anyway XD



TharBePirates said:


> Also I noticed that they are now (at least this Petsmart) not cupping their females. I found all the females in a large sorority tank, about 20+. They were being housed with some cory cats and looked pretty happy together.


I saw this the other day at my petsmart but with not-so nice results. Their tanks are usually just above 20G in size, but there were 4 females and a bunch of cory cats. All the females looked TERRIBLE. I thought they were giant zebra danios at first judging from the stress stripes X_X


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Loryen said:


> Betta Slave- I'm in Canada and we have plenty of half-moons and different tail veriatys at my petsmart. Not that I'd ever get a petsmart betta, but they are fun to visit


 
Really?? I'm not that far away from you. Hopefully they'll spread over here! D:


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Loryen said:


> Betta Slave- I'm in Canada and we have plenty of half-moons and different tail veriatys at my petsmart. Not that I'd ever get a petsmart betta, but they are fun to visit


Really? Since when? I went to my petsmart maybe a week ago and we just have VTs/CTs still XD

Oh god maybe I shouldn't go and check it out, ffffff, I'll end up buying something


----------

